# help with settings on Canon 5D Mark iii



## dogsinfocus (May 16, 2013)

This is on a Canon 7D  but I would love to know these settings for my Canon 5D Mark III thank you so much !
Here are my Canon 7D's settings for the high speed AI servo tracking. 
[h=4]C.FnIII: Autofocus/Drive:[/h]

AI Servo tracking sensitivity: Setting #1: Slower than medium, but faster than slow.
AI Servo 1st/2dn img priority: Setting #2: 0: AF priority/Tracking priority.
AI Servo AF tracking method: Setting #3: 1: Continuous track priority.


----------



## dogsinfocus (May 16, 2013)

anyone please thank you


----------



## TCampbell (May 16, 2013)

Canon published a 47 page guide on this topic.  

Find it, read it, learn it.

http://downloads.canon.com/CDLC/EOS_1DX_AF_Guide_CDLC_Updated_June_2012.pdf

It says it's for the 1D X but it's actually for both the 1D X and 5D III -- which have nearly identical focus systems.


----------



## texkam (May 16, 2013)




----------

